
Cactomain – Domain registering made easy - kejnav
http://cactomain.co
======
aparadja
Spotted a few typos on the landing page.

\- "We let you register domain"

\- "we don’t stand on the way"

\- "this awesome stickers"

~~~
kejnav
Hmmm, you kinda confused me now How should it go?

~~~
aparadja
Ah, sorry!

\- "register a domain" or "register domains"

\- "stand in the way"

\- "these awesome stickers" or "this awesome sticker"

(I'm not a native speaker either, though.)

~~~
kejnav
Corrected! Thank you so much <3

